# Spain to reduce speed limit



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Spain is to reduce speed limit to conserve fuel see Spain to reduce speed limit to conserve fuel - Yahoo! News UK from O & A forum.

Don


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Suits me.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds sensible to me. I use the M1 between J8 and J11 everyday and since everybody got used to the roadworks and the 50mph limit, traffic has flowed better than ever. Journey times are down as is fuel usage.
You do not have to travel faster to get there quicker, just do it more efficiently.
Gerry


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've just worked out that my last mpg full tank to full tank, covering 1500 miles was 39 mpg. 

This is up from the 34/36 that it normally does and I put it down to staying below 70 on the motorways (thanks to TomTom speed alert) and when just bimbling around the countryside driving more smoothly than before. 

I've hardly touched my brakes in the whole holiday


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Frank,

You should use your brakes hard now and then. Brake pads tend to glaze if used too gently - then when you need them very little happens as you stamp on the pedal. Happened to me. 

I agree about driving gently - your better mpg figures are exemplary!

SD

PS - does anyone remember when we had blanket 50 mph limits on all motorways? 1974 I think it was. We were also issued with ration cards.[Fuel crisis - OPEC oil weapon used against countries that had supported Israel.]


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

SpeedyDux said:


> Frank,
> 
> You should use your brakes hard now and then. Brake pads tend to glaze if used too gently - then when you need them very little happens as you stamp on the pedal. Happened to me.
> 
> ...


Very good point, Yes I glazed my pads on my Romahome but soon woke them up on Porlock hill.

I find that the disks soon rust (overnight) near the coast and the first time I brake I reckon it cures both the rust and roughens the pads at the same time.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Quote from SpeedyDux---We were also issued with ration cards.[Fuel crisis - OPEC oil weapon used against countries that had supported Israel.]

I found that I still have my ration cards, I had a Hillman Imp then. I agree about the 50mph on the M1. The stretch between J27 and 26 also has a 50 limit and the traffic seems to flow well at that.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

The idea is just one of 31 measures put forward by the Minister for Industry, Miguel Sebastián. 

The Spanish Government has proposed a 20% reduction in speed limits on access roads to large cities across the country as a way of saving energy. The plan was announced yesterday by the Minister for Industry Miguel Sebastián. Such a measure was already approved by the regional Government in Barcelona last year.

The Minister also announced that public buildings would be kept at 26 degrees in the summer and 17 in the winter and that each home would be given two low-energy light bulbs as a gift.

In fact a total of 31 measures are proposed which will cost 245 million € between now and 2011. These include extending the hours of public transport and the metro, and changing air corridors to make routes more direct.

Sebastián also said that he wanted to see a million hybrid and electric cars in Spain by the year 2014, and that most of such vehicles be constructed here. He said the electric vehicle is the future and will be the motor of the industrial revolution.

However the Minister for the Interior, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba has said lower speeds on the roads will only be introduced after an ‘agreed study’. The Interior Minister said that driving at 90kms/ hour did save 30% fuel compared to travelling at 120kms/ hour but any lower speed limits could only be introduced after a study was carried out. Rubalcaba also noted that correct tyre pressures could save 4% on fuel bills and claimed that driving with the windows open was 10% more expensive.

Mmmmmm.....Lets hope the proposal may also have some effect on Spains awful traffic accident figures.......41 killed on the roads last weekend!

.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

SpeedyDux said:


> Frank,
> 
> You should use your brakes hard now and then. Brake pads tend to glaze if used too gently - then when you need them very little happens as you stamp on the pedal. Happened to me.
> 
> ...


I remember going to the Post Office sometime in the 1970's for a ration book for my motorbike. I was working in Aylesbury at the time, an apprentice at Keith Garages. No idea where my City & Guilds paperwork is now, otherwise I could confirm your dates, 1973 or 1974 I would think.

It was before 1975 as I remember news stories on the Vietnam War.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speed Limit*

Hello Don,

Great Idea. Though anyone who has travelled down the Motorway from France will know how mad the Spanish drive at the current limits, often 50% over. They will need to Police it better in order to enforce it. Another thing they need to look at is the robberies taking place on the roads of Spain.

Trev.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Detourer said:


> Sebastián also said that he wanted to see a million hybrid and electric cars in Spain by the year 2014


Typical politician forgetting that much of the electricity is producing the gasses he thinks he's eliminating. Though I've no idea how it pans out for real - burn in IC engine or burn in power station, convert to electricity, ship it around, charge a battery then run an electric motor.

France has the best chance ATM with it's nuclear electricity.

BBC had a lightweight go at this this week. Electric car, found some charging places in London. Went to Birmingham, but could not make it on battery so made it on low loader, found no charging places. Ditto Manchester, guy said "nearest public charging station is Sheffield".


----------

